# Project



## Riavis (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I've found my way to contribute to the furry fandom but I've run into a small obstacle. Only recently familiarized with the furry community I haven't had enough time to read much of the literature involved. I've written many short stories on fanfiction and I would like to try a hand at this.

   My question is this: are there any over-used plot lines or not-too-obvious furry cliches I should know about? I wouldn't want my first submission to be laughed at for being too cheesy without that being my intention. Help a new aspiring furry author eh?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 2, 2010)

Two off the top of my head:
1.) Furry character as the outcast.  Basically, the furry character is the only one of his kind, and suffers the prejudice of others because of it; the main plot focuses around this struggle.  Often takes place in high school or college.
2.) Furries vs. humans.  Generally in the sci-fi category, this one is basically the staple 'furries and humans hate each other, and they have a war', or something along those lines.  Antagonism between races because of race alone stories, essentially.

Those two are done an awful lot.  But don't worry too much about being clichÃ©.  Just focus on telling a good story.  If you try to be too original, you just get bogged down in details and find it hard to make much progress.  Just try to give whatever story you come up with your own twist, and it should be fine.


----------



## Riavis (Dec 2, 2010)

I greatly appreciate your advice. I'll also check out the link in your sig, it looks promising


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2010)

I do indeed enjoy this thread. It gives me ideas of my own. c:

A little offtopic, but are there large-sized furry stories around? Like graphic novels (the hueg ones) or regular novels?


----------



## Riavis (Dec 3, 2010)

I've found a lot of graphic novels by following advert links. I'm thinking of finding a good one to purchase.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd say anything with an animal that looks like a human in it is overused. :V

I kid, but... it's kind of true. Real innovation in this fandom, re: writing, has always come from good writers with excellent skill, not what plots to use or not use.

Note: In light of that last comment, I wanted to add, this is no way a judgment on your writing skill, because I have never read anything by you. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 5, 2010)

The only thing I'd advise against doing is having a world where anthros are just stuck in as replacements for humans, and there's no reason why the anthros exist, no ways in which culture or technology are different because of not being used by humans, etc.  Not because it's overused, but because I think that kind of thing is just bad writing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2010)

A slavery theme could go well, if you ask me. Anthros enslaved that is, somewhere in the far future.


----------

